# Got my 15 round Shield Plus mags in today :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Fed Ex dropped off my two 15 round Shield Plus mags... The 15 rounders just came out 

Surprised me on a Sunday.

Woohoo 

Now I have 16 Shield Plus mags for the two Shield Plus models I have 

I ordered them from here: S&W EQUALIZER/SHIELD PLUS 9MM 15RD MAG

I had never ordered from them before, and they are a bit slow. I ordered them on 12-3-22. But, they did come


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I've not been tempted by any of the new guns that are coming out in the last couple years _EXCEPT_ the Shield Plus


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cypher said:


> I've not been tempted by any of the new guns that are coming out in the last couple years _EXCEPT_ the Shield Plus


I've made many past posts about the Shield Plus on this forum - especially the Performance Center 4" version. The platform is really awesome.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

No plans on buying *any* new firearm from this point on. I have what I have and I'm pleased. If anything, I might be culling the herd just a bit.


----------

